# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  27 Nëntor: Shën Virgjili

## NoName

*Duke shfletuar kalendarin e 27 nëntorit, Kisha përkujtoi Shën Virgjilin*



Është një nga figurat më të njohura ndërmjet murgjërve irlandezë që shtegtuan nëpër botë "për Krishtin". Njihet si apostull i Karincies dhe pajtor i Salcburgut në Austri.

Lindi në Irlandë në fillim të shekullit VIII dhe shumë shpejt hyri në kuvendin e Akad-bo-Cainig, ku më parë qe murg e më pas Abat dhe ipeshkëv i palodhshëm, që u shqua për edukimin fetar të popullit dhe veprimtarinë e pakursyer në ndihmë të të varfërve.

Shën Virgjili është ungjillëzuesi i Karincies, Stirisë e Panonisë dhe themelues i kuvendit të Shën Kandidit në Alto Adigje të Italisë. U varros në katedralen e tij, të shkatërruar nga një zjarr katër shekuj më vonë, ku vijoi të nderohej nga populli e të bëhej burim i shumë ngjarjeve të mrekullueshme.

----------

